# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "Друг". 1988

## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/mail/sergey1958bk....eo/2/2532.html

----------


## Lampada

Вальс -бостон     
Нарисуйте мне дом  ........        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iTF-miGOgk 
Ретро     ........  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F32slLy244E 
О холодах   ..............       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiB3bjd8V_Q      *Вальс-бостон*      авт.А.Розенбаум      
На ковре из жёлтых листьев
В платьице простом
Из подаренного ветром крепдешина
Танцевала в подворотне осень вальс-бостон.
Отлетал тёплый день,
И хрипло пел саксофон. 
И со всей округи люди приходили к нам,
И со всех окрестных крыш слетались птицы,
Танцовщице золотой захлопав крыльями...
Как давно, как давно звучала музыка там.
Как часто вижу я сон,
Мой удивительный сон,
В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон.
Там листья падают вниз,
Пластинки крутится диск:
"Не уходи, побудь со мной, ты мой каприз".
Как часто вижу я сон,
Мой удивительный сон,
В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон. 
Опьянев от наслажденья,
О годах забыв,
Старый дом, давно влюблённый в свою юность,
Всеми стенами качался, окна отворив,
И всем тем, кто в нём жил,
Он это чудо дарил. 
А когда затихли звуки в сумраке ночном -
Всё имеет свой конец, своё начало, -
Загрустив, всплакнула осень маленьким дождём...
Ах, как жаль этот вальс, как хорошо было в нём. 
Как часто вижу я сон,
Мой удивительный сон,
В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон.
Там листья падают вниз,
Пластинки крутится диск:
"Не уходи, побудь со мной, ты мой каприз".
Как часто вижу я сон,
Мой удивительный сон,
В котором осень нам танцует вальс-бостон...     *Нарисуйте мне дом* 
автор А.Розенбаум 
Нарисуйте мне дом,
да такой, чтобы в масть!
В масть козырную,        лучше бы в бубну...
В доме том укажите место, где бы упасть,
Чтоб уснуть и не слышать зов глашатаев трубный. 
Нарисуйте мне дом,
да такой, чтобы жил,
Да такой,        чтобы жить не мешали.
Где, устав от боев, снова силы б копил,
И в котором никто никогда бы меня не ужалил.
Я бы сам, я бы сам,
Да боюсь, не сумею,
Не найти мне никак
эти полутона.
По дремучим лесам
Все скачу, все скачу на коне я,
И в холодном поту
Через день просыпаюсь от сна. 
Нарисуйте очаг, хоть на грубом холсте,
На кирпичной стене, только чтобы тянуло,
Нарисуйте же так, чтоб кулак захрустел,
И с холодных ресниц тёплым домом однажды подуло. 
Я бы сам, я бы сам -
Нету красок заветных,
Знаю лишь только две,
их сжимаю рукой.
То бела полоса,
То черна беспросветно,
Рассинить бы...
да нет у меня акварели такой. 
Нарисуйте меня, да такого, чтоб в крик,
Чтобы мама моя не боялась за сына.
Нарисуйте меня журавлём лишь на миг,
Я хочу посмотреть на людей с высоты журавлиного 
клина. 
Я бы сам, я бы сам,
Да ломаются кисти,
Только грифу дано
пальцев вытерпеть бунт.
И летят, и летят, и летят
в небеса, 
В облака поднимаются листья
Этих нот, горьких нот,
облетевших с разорванных струн.    *Ретро* 
автор А.Розенбаум  
На день рожденья твой
Я подарю тебе букет свежих роз,
Белых, как цвет фаты,
В которой, помнишь, венчалась ты
Со мной.
И был так ласков мир,
В котором тихо мы кружились,
кружились с тобой. 
Как много лет прошло,
Но до сих пор от теплых ласковых губ
Так кружится голова,
И замирает сердце, лишь едва
На грудь
Положишь руку мне
И тихо-тихо засмеешься во сне. 
Как быстро повзрослела наша дочь,
Ей кудри растрепала   ночь.
Зажав улыбку в руке,
Она плывет вдалеке,
И пусть спокойно ей спится. 
И пусть нашепчет ей тихонько клен,
Что будет кто-нибудь влюблен
В нее, как я много лет,
В любимых глаз теплый свет,
И пусть ей мама приснится. 
На день рожденья твой
Я подарю тебе букет свежих роз,
Белых, как цвет фаты,
В которой, помнишь, венчалась ты
Со мной,
И был так ласков мир,
В котором тихо мы кружились,
кружились с тобой.   *О холодах* 
автор  А.Розенбаум  
Я ломился в закрытую дверь,
Я смеялся и плакал...
Я кричал стенам: "Как же теперь?
Шьёт на улице саван метель,
И хозяин не выгонит в степь
На погибель собаку!" 
Вкруг меня вырастали дома,
Закрывали полнеба.
Я сошёл от бессилья с ума
И гитару свою разломал,
Спохватился, да поздно - зима
Замела её снегом... 
Холодно, холодно, холодно...
Не замёрзнуть бы - отворите.
Пологом, ласковым пологом
Даль морозную затяните.
Молодость, молодость, молодость
Мне верните - не губите.
Холодно,
холодно... 
Я озябшие пальцы тянул...
И клонился к груди головою,
А потом вдруг подумал - уснул...
Потому что увидел весну...
Захотел приложиться к кресту
И укрыться землёю... 
Холодно, холодно, холодно...
Не замёрзнуть бы - отворите.
Пологом, ласковым пологом
Даль морозную затяните.
Молодость, молодость, молодость
Мне верните - не губите.
Холодно,
Холодно... 
А когда наконец мне на стук
Дверь открыли в тяжёлом раздумье,
Собрались все родные вокруг,
И пришёл самый преданный друг,
И в кольце его солнечных рук
Понял вдруг, что я умер. 
Холодно, холодно, холодно...
Не замёрзнуть бы - отворите.
Пологом, ласковым пологом
Даль морозную затяните.
Молодость, молодость, молодость
Мне верните - не губите.
Холодно,
Холодно...
Холодно,
Холодно...  http://songkino.ru/

----------

